# How to open .art files



## Barishki (Jul 13, 2014)

I have read several posts about this question and still have not been able to open/save old AOL .ART files. The easiest method that I saw is to go to AOL and use the FILE OPEN tab but I don't see a File tab when I go to AOL.com. I tried ACDsee but that did not work. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Going to the AOL site is not correct. You need AOL software on the computer.



> Use AOL Software to Open Image Files You can use your AOL software to view images downloaded previously, or obtained from elsewhere.
> To open image files with your AOL software:
> 1. Click the File menu, then click Open.
> 2. Navigate to the folder that contains the image file you wish to view by clicking the drop-down button in the Look in: box, then clicking the directory where the file is stored.
> 3. Double-click the file name to open it.


Desktop 9.7 http://daol.aol.com/software/windows/

This looks like it might do it. XnView and art is one of the extensions listed.
http://www.xnview.com/en/xnview/#formats


----------



## Barishki (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for clearing this up. Worked great.

Barishki


----------

